# Aftercare code following Lap-band surgery



## nycoder (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

Does anyone know the appropriate aftercare codes for a post-op visit following lap-band surgery. When the doctor adjusts the gastric band is V55.4applicable?    Is V58.75 (aftercare following surgery of the teeth, oral cavity and digestive system, NEC) applicable as well?  

Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------



## des67 (Feb 2, 2009)

I Use V58.49 FOR ADJUSTMENTS I USE 278.01 AND V58.49
Desiree, Cpc-gensg


----------



## nycoder (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, that seems like the most appropriate code.  But do you think it's necessary to use another aftercare code in conjuction with it?  Because the V58.4 codes have the following note included:  

"Codes from this subcategory should be used in conjunction with other aftercare codes to fully identify the reason for the aftercare encounter"

thanks again for your help..


----------



## kmihevc (Feb 6, 2009)

I code for hosptial outpatient services and we use 278.01 as the primary diagnosis if they are there for lap band adjustments or fills. As far as a v code we use V45.86 Bariatric Surgery status.


----------



## nycoder (Feb 11, 2009)

^^Many thanks for all the answers above. Very helpful indeed.


----------

